# Custom bumpers.



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok folks.....input is welcome here. Im fixing to fab a front and rear bumper. Any good ideas? I can make **** near anything. I am a certifed aircraft welder contracted to the airforce and I also do machining and Sheetmetal......having your own fully stocked shop doesn't hurt. So...let see some pics!!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

here are some Pics of the one I built. it is a Brush Guard/Rack/Rock Slider all in one. It goes Down the Sides and under the pegs


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Here's my custom one















No but seriously, i thought about this also a while back. Go look up road armor bumpers. Imagine one of those made for a brute!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sanative said:


> i thought about this also a while back. Go look up road armor bumpers. Imagine one of those made for a brute!


Imagine the weight....thought you liked wheelies...lol Great for steep hill climbs though!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Imagine the weight....thought you liked wheelies...lol Great for steep hill climbs though!


Oh I do lol. A sized down version (in weight too!) if road armor made one for a brute it could probably knock a wall down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I made on for my brute that was pretty heavy....1/4 in plate. I need to fa a front and rear for my RZR.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok fellas I finally pulled the trigger. This is a few pics of where I started tacking everything together. I cut all the pieces on a water jet. Ill post pics as it go's along.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Just an update.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I made this bumper w aluminum diamond plate. not done doing other stuff so its not back together yet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Country said:


> Just an update.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


it's lookin real good.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Wolf that looks very nice. Did you tig weld it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Country,No its all mig I don't have a tig at my job. All welded From the back cuz well ...I'm just so so w welding and you really need a steady hand w mig and aluminum. I am probably going to find someone to tig a few key spots and give me a
Lesson on tig. It's pretty solid as is though. Bending the angles was a humbling learning experience. I'm just amazed it fits so well cuz it was all traced from the original plastic bumper without the brute to fit test it. And all done 10-15 min at a time cuz my boss is well....difficult and doesn't know about it.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

nice RZR bumper! its coming along nicely. I saw a bumper that inspired me a bit. I decided to try making it. but I don't have a pipe bender to bend schedule 80 1 1/4 inch pipe. its just a 5 -10 degree bend so I could just heat it up but i was thinking of going to a muffler place w a 12 pack and bribing one of the welders. here's a pic of the original. the exterior pipe is 1 1/2 inch pipe but that seems way overkill. im thinking of getting rid of the brute force on it and adding something more ....inappropriate! what do you think?


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks pretty sweet. I could live without the brute force on there. Where do you work at. Sounds like you have access to some good equipment. As far as the tube size it could go either way. I am a fan of overkill when it comes to bumpers.....as long as it looks good. No need to make a ATV look like a bull dozer.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm an operating engineer for the NY Life insurance home building. It's forty stories of crap to fix. Steam fitting, plumbing, electrical, hvac. It's a nice union job. They use to have a full machine shop w 15 machinists but they let them go and use contractors now. I have the whole shop w benders, lathes, presses and welding equipment all to myself. Perfect set up for learning metal working whenever I have a break. 

I'm thinking 1 1/4 inch pipe cuz it's a weird unused size so I have a ton of it on the pipe racks sitting for like 10 years. We just don't use that size. And it's schedule 80 so it's a lil overkill. Great!!! now I'm excited thinking about it. I have to go fire up the torch and try bending pipe. :bigok: I'll 
Let you know how it works out.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Please do. I am anxious to see your work. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Bending scheduled 80 didn't go well . I only have manual pipe benders. Even w heat its too difficult to keep the next section of pipe from bending. I'm just going to have to cut , weld and blend. :thinking:


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

You can also use heavy wall conduit. Pretty cheap and holds up well. I have used it for several applications. A manual conduit bender is only a couple of dollars.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

make like a ROAD ARMOR bumper like the design of the f-250s an stuff i like those styles


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Honestly, w everything all cut up and all my angles grinded for welding. I'm excited w what I'm seeing now. I'm back on track!
On another note I found a guy w a CNC machine today who's willing to do some designs for little cash as long as there's no bending for him to do and I have to set up the drawings on a program so he's just running his machine. The gears are really turning now :saevilw: 
No more metal work till tuesday . Never thought id look forward to going to work!


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds good man. Lets see some pictures of the work in progress!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

is there an easy way to upload pics from a phone. I always have a hard time uploading when its not my home PC. all my progress pics are on my iphone. is tapatalk easier w that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you can load pics easy w/ tapatalk.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Much easier.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's the failed pipe bending , the better looking cut ones. Country You seem interested in them so I added a few of my machines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while not wearing pants


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Finished product.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

hehe! you dont mess around! that looks fantastic. very nice work!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good country!!


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks it was a pain but I finally got it done.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a pic with the Plastic Off


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

A lil more done on the bumper. Got side tracked by my new plow bracket and the winch bracket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working on thanksgiving earning triple time overtime.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Well let's see it!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww crap it didn't atach the pic! I'm sure it was a service issue I was 5 stories underground. I was going to tack it all together but I had a flood in the building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working when everyone else is home relaxing.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice keep us posted.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BAYOUBOY (Nov 16, 2011)

i really like the bayou bumper :brick:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Been busy and havent had time to work on this much. I Welded + blended the welds and started experimenting with different brackets.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working when everyone else is home relaxing.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking good!

pondering what other mods can be done.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

For the rzr..... What have You done so far? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working when everyone else is home relaxing.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

The bumper. Snorkels. Lights. Lift and roof. 

pondering what other mods can be done.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

upgrading sound system maybe:thinking: and what lift?


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

wolf i have this exact bumper ur building on both my brutes i got custom brake lights on my 2007 look at me avatar lol


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

country u oughta cut some light mount in that bumper put some nice 6in lights in that bumper or sumthin


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

hahaha, thats funny, whats even funnier is that I am looking into fabricating a set up w brake lights like yours. im always on paved roads when _I GO _up in Walton NY and I was thinking of adding a blinkers circuit to the side brake lights. what size pipe did you use for the bumper?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

All welded up! Still want Some more work on it but ready for paint


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk after ice sledding in -14 freakin degrees!!!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

This is what I built for my brute. All the tools I have are a vice, metabo, grinder, drill and a stick welder. Front bumper is made from three pieces of steel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Still Needs a lil sanding and paint but getting there 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while on the train . Almost home and the wife won't be home for 4 hours. Excited to spend time working on the brute!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey wolf do you have a spool gun on your mig? I have a millermatic 220 and have heard you need a spool gun for it?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

mosseyoak,you might need it for yours. I'm not familiar w your exact machine and I'm a novice at welding (lots of extra grinding and blending):aargh4:. country would know hes certified. I have a spool gun set up for doing aluminum and the bigger wire spool for steel is on the machine. this bumper is all steel w 1 1/4 inch schedule 80 pipe and 1/4' diamond plate. it just looks shiny like aluminum cuz I cleaned it up good to get rid of imperfections and drips.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Aluminum wire feed needs a spool gun. - The wire is too soft to co-operate with feeding through the length of the work lead(cord).


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks I had asked a few of my mechanics but none had the answer so far. For aluminium the Gas is different too you need argon


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while at work getting paiiid!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep. 100% argon instead of 75/25 mix.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

It's been to long since I have been on here. I know it's a few months late but if you are going to weld aluminum the one thing that you always need to remember is make sure it's clean. Scrub it down with some acetone. If its not clean you are not going to get a good weld and 9 outta 10 times the weld is gonna look horrible.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well since its somewhat related my aluminum boat has a hole in it, since my mig isn't set up for it can I braze it with my torches?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I personally have never tried to braze aluminum. I have heard of a few old timers that have done it. I don't guess it would hurt to try. Watch your heat. It takes a lot of heat to weld aluminum but once it hot if it's gonna blow out on you it's gonna do it all at once.... Then you have a problem.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol well maybe ill just use the old silicone trick.


----------

